
A discussion of scientific python and the business of open source - mikeckennedy
http://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/34/continuum-scientific-python-and-the-business-of-open-source
======
brudgers
The interviewee, Travis Oliphant, is primary developer of NumPy and a founding
contributor to SciPy.

